# suche FU mit Drehmomentregelung



## Senator42 (10 Oktober 2020)

für eine Aufwickelspule brauche ich einen FU :
 bei dem das Drehmoment einstellbar ist
 der bei kleinerer Last oder Leerlauf eine einstellbare maximale Drehzahl dreht

Leistung 0,37 bis 0,5 kw
230 oder 400V Eingang
3x 230 oder 400 Ausgang

was könnte ich mir das anschauen?


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2020)

Wir lösen sowas eigentlich immer mit SEW Movidrive MDX61B.
Allerdings nehmen wir dazu Servomotoren, da wir das Moment über einen weiten Drehzahlbereich brauchen.


----------



## Chräshe (10 Oktober 2020)

Bei DASM entspricht das Drehmoment in weiten Bereichen etwa dem Strom.
Dementsprechend sollte man mit jedem FU, bei dem man den maximalen Strom einstellen kann, das maximale Drehmoment einstellen können.
Wichtig ist, dass die Mechanik keine zu große Selbsthemmung aufweist.
Ein Schneckengetriebe ist wahrscheinlich ungeeignet.
Wenn der Stellbereich von Drehzahl oder Moment sehr groß sein soll, würde ich auch eher gleich einen Servomotor einsetzen.


----------



## Senator42 (10 Oktober 2020)

> Ein Schneckengetriebe ist wahrscheinlich ungeeignet.

Stimmt.
Es handelt sich um eine ganz lagsame Drehzahl.   Ca. 1 bis 3s je Meter !

Vielleicht dann lieber eine mechanische Drehmoment Regelung oder Steuerung?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2020)

Wenn es schmal sein darf reicht da auch ein Drehmagnet mit Standard FU in U/F Betrieb.


----------



## Senator42 (10 Oktober 2020)

meinst du sowas:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuhnke-Dreh...432106?hash=item5471332cea:g:pUMAAOSw0PtdB45M

wenn ja, wo ist der Unterschied zu einem DC Motor ?

P.S.  Die Spule ist 1m lang,  Gewicht wenn alles aufgewickelt ist : 20 .. 50 kg.   
Das Ding sollte mit 300g bis 2kg "ziehen".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2020)

Neh die ich meine sehen aus wie ein normaler Drehstrommotor, gibt
es in unterschiedlichen Größen. Ich setze so etwas zur Zeit von SEW 
ein mit einen einfachen MC07B. Früher hat man ca. vor 30 Jahren 
den Antrieb einfach ans Netz gehängt und in einer Phase ein Boris (Stelltrafo)
gehängt.  

Hier mal ein Link https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produk...netmotoren_drm/drehfeldmagnetmotoren_drm.html


----------



## zako (12 Oktober 2020)

... Wickler gibt es "von bis". 

 normalerweise soll die Zugkraft durchmesserunabhängig konstant bleiben - oder auch gezielt eine Wickelhärtenkennlinie.
Wenn Du das haben möchtest brauchst Du eine Durchmesserermittlung, z.B. durch v/n-, Integrationsverfahren oder direkte Durchmessermessung, oder einfacher Lagenzähler,..
Jedenfalls gibt es das fertig am Markt, z.B.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/38043750

Bei der kleinen Leistung ist tatsächlich ein Synchronservomotor interessant. Asynchronmotoren in der kleinen Leistungsgrösse zeigen oft nichtlineares, temperaturabhängiges Verhalten - ein Motorgeber hätte zumindest auch hier Vorteile.
Bei Anwendungen mit kleinsten Zugkräften bietet sich auch eine Nutrastkompensation an - aber das brauchst Du wohl in Deinen Fall nicht.
Welches Durchmesserverhältnis hast eigentlich - entsprechend müsste das Drehmoment angepasst werden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Bei Anwendungen mit kleinsten Zugkräften bietet sich auch eine Nutrastkompensation an



Über den Begriff bin ich bislang nur einmal in meinem Leben gestolpert.
Und zwar bei den Drehmagneten, die Helmut (rostiger Nagel) erwähnt hat.
Spielt sowas bei Synchron-Servos eigentlich auch eine Rolle?


----------



## zako (12 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Spielt sowas bei Synchron-Servos eigentlich auch eine Rolle?


Ja, dreh mal an der Welle eines Synchronmotors. Dann wirst Du kleine Rastmomente bemerken, bzw wenn Du den Motor verdrehst und loslässt wird sich die Motorwelle in eine Vorzugslage reinziehen. Der Effekt ist geringer wenn der Motor geschrägte Nuten hat, wie z.B der 1FT7 von Siemens, der z.B in Werkzeugmaschinen eingesetzt wird. Softwaretechnisch lassen sich diese Rastmomente versteuern, Wenn's der Antrieb kann.


----------



## det (12 Oktober 2020)

Moin,
es gibt auch noch Drehfeldmagnet Motoren. Die können im Stillstand das Moment halten und brennen nicht durch. Such mal nach  "Drehfeldmagnete KOD". Evt. kannst du damit was anfangen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## IoT (20 Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
vielleicht hast du ja auch noch ein wenig Einfluss auf die Mechanik und kannst ein federbelastetes Pendel einsetzen und mit dem Antrieb dann die Position des Pendels regeln (in der Mitte halten). 

Ich kenne dies zu Hauf an Drahtwicklern. Dort kann die Feder dann in unterschiedliche Stellungen gesetzt werden. (Für unterschiedliche Zugkräfte)

Der große Vorteil ist, dass der Abgleich des Systems längst nicht so genau sein muss. (Trägheitsmomente beim Bremsen/Beschleunigen, Reibung im System, Durchmesserberechnung, etc.)


----------



## Senator42 (20 Oktober 2020)

Das mit dem Pendel erinnert mich an eine Schlaufenregelung. Hab ich mal vor zig Jahren gemacht.

Das jetzige Projekt ist nun so:
Die Abwicklung wird konstannt schnell ca. 2m weit gezogen.
Die Aufwicklung wird quasi geschoben.
Deshalb ist der Durchmesser egal. Der geringe Schlupf spielt keine rolle.
Dann wird das Material quer abgeschnitten, auf die Rolle getackert.
Und wieder von vorne ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Oktober 2020)

In welchem Durchmesser-Bereich bewegst du dich ?
Prinzipiell würde ich hier je nach Material und benötigten Kräften nicht unbedingt auf den Regler setzen sondern den Regler (Servo müßte es dann m.E. schon sein) bestenfalls zur max.Absicherung nach oben einsetzen.


----------



## moritz.federer (11 Dezember 2020)

ABB Frequenzumrichter bieten im DTC-Modus (Direct Torque Control) eine sehr gute Drehmomentregelung. 
Du kannst den FU im Drehmomentmodus betreiben und gibst ihm als Sollwert einen Prozentwert des Motornennmoments an, und legst eine Drehzahlgrenze fest.
 Der Motor baut nun solange das gewünschte Drehmoment auf, bis er an die Drehzahlgrenze stösst. Danach wird das Drehmoment runtergeregelt und der Motor läuft entlang der Drehzahlgrenze.


----------



## 021aet04 (24 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe vor Kurzem einen Aufwickler (Kabelindustrie) umgebaut.

Das war ein alter Aufwickler mit Stelltrafo.
Das Getriebe war im letzten Jahr mehrmals kaputt (ich vermute Bedienfehler, aber egal). Das letzte Mal hat das Getriebe nur 2-3Wochen gehalten.
Der Motor hatte einen Nennstrom von 23A (Trafo nur 21A). Das Problem war das Anfahren, der hat sofort mit den 50Hz angezogen (kein Sanftanlauf o.Ä.vorhanden).

Ich sollte einen Sanftanlauf einbauen, habe aber eine Parker AC10 eingebaut, der hat ein eigenes Makro "Drehmomentregelung".
Ich habe es aber nicht geschafft diesen mit der Drehmomentregelung in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Ich habe es in der Werkstatt getestet.

Zum Testen habe ich einen kleinen Motor (Nennstrom ca. 2-4A, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) und den richtigen FU (für die 23A) genommen.
Habe es mit einem Firmwareupgrade und danach, weil ich mir gedacht habe das Motor und FU von der Leistung soweit auseinander liegen, mit einem kleineren FU getestet.
Hat alles nichts geholfen.

Im Endeffekt habe ich dann mit der Frequenz den Sanftanlauf gelöst und mit dem Poti stelle ich die Motorspannung (wie mit dem Trafo) ein.
Laut Anlagenbediener läuft der Wickler jetzt viel ruhiger und besser als vorher mit Trafo

Ich weiß nicht ob es bei dir auch so funktionieren würde. Aber ich würde es so testen.

MfG Hannes


----------



## Senator42 (24 Dezember 2020)

diese woche gehts mit dem test los.

habe erstmal einen alten SEW-FU und einen Async-Motor und auch einen SEW-Getriebemotor.
Muss erstmal die CAN Verbindung aufbauen. (vor langer zeit ging das schon mal. glaub ich.)
dann das mit  max. Strom und max n mit dem kleinen async. danach mit dem Getriebemotor.

so der plan !


----------



## Senator42 (19 Januar 2021)

Info, stand der Dinge:

Maschine läuft seit 3 Tagen.

CAN-Bus : mit dem SEW Support zum laufen gebracht.

Drehmomentsteuerung: geht auch, Das Material und die Maschine selber ist allerdings recht "steif".
Der Motor "zieht" jetzt ein wenig. 
Zum Schnittende etwas zuvor die Drehzahl runter, dann ist der Druck heraus. So gehts.

Eine richtige Drehmomentregelung ist es nicht, man kann so ziehen dass es nicht reisst und sämtliche Widerstände überwunden werden.

Fazit:
mechanisch fragwüridige Konstruktion
das Material hat keinen beinahe gleichbleibenden Widerdstand
ALSO ein Prozessprobem.
Alles war zuvor nicht wirklich bekannt.
Software bügelt wiedermal die Mechanik aus !!


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Software bügelt wiedermal die Mechanik aus !!



Aber das ist doch immer so! 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das wir die Letzten an der Anlage sind und ohnehin nur ein paar Tasten drücken müssen.


----------

